# joint supplements



## Zora (Apr 27, 2011)

I was wondering what joint supplements are good to use? My girl is going to have to be on them for her elbows for the rest of her life... Our vet mentioned omeg 3's and glucosomine. I was just wondering what other people used.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I use Springtime's Longevity: Dog - Longevity - Springtime, Inc.
If you wanted joint only supplements, they have a Joint Health product: Chondroitin - Glucosamine for Dogs with MSM and Boswellia | Joint Health Chewable Tablet Supplement | Springtime, Inc.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I give joint supplements made for people. They seem to come out waaaaay cheaper, especially if you can find sales (such as buy 1, get 1 free) and/or have coupons. I use triple strength stuff and find ones that don't require more than 2 pills to give 1500mg+ glucosamine and 1200mg+ of chondroitin. Same goes for O3's. I use fish oil personally, the capsules made for people. It's way cheaper than the stuff made for pets. Because Eevee is tiny (under 5.5lb) I'm currently using the pet stuff until she gets a little bigger since it offers a smaller dose than the 1000mg fish oil capsules for people. A 2 month supply for her alone is $13...ON SALE!! Regular $17!! Between BOTH my small dogs I can get a years supply for $15 at Walgreens using their weekly buy 1, get 1 free sales. (Which since it'll last so long, I plan on just getting 1 bottle half off every 6 months) When Chance was alive (before I got Eevee) it was only $15 for a 6-8 months supply for him and Zoey. (Depending on the seasons, Chance got more O3's during the winter)


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Also, be sure to keep your pup LEAN!!! A little underweight is going to be better on the joints than a little overweight. I know with my own dogs this has always been the biggest factor on how much pain and problems they have with joints, on or off medications/supplements.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Springtime Inc always had buy 2, get 1 free on their supplements and sometimes other deals as well. I've been using their supplements for 10 years now and have been very satisfied. I use Longevity, Joint Health, Fresh Factors and their fish oil supplement. 

In addition to a gluc/chondroiton/msm supplement and fish oil you should also have her on Ester C. I recommend 2000mg/day and you want to work up to that gradually. Rafi actually gets a total of 2700mg of C per day and it makes a huge difference for his joints.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Springtime always came out more expensive for me even with their bulk deals. Though I'm not knocking it in any way, I've always been very happy with their products and excellent customer service. :thumbup: I just prefer to use what is cheapest and works for me because well...I'm broke. But I know that my dogs problems and dogs like yours (Isn't Rafi the one who is/was really really bad off?) have two totally different needs. I'm not sure how bad the OP dog is.

I also give Ester-C as well.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I've been using the GNC Hip and Joint supplement: GNC Pets Ultra Mega Hip & Joint Health for Adult Dogs - Beef Flavor - GNC PETS 1020873 - GNC

However, just recently I bought Cosequin and when I run out of the GNC stuff I'll start him on this brand: Cosequin DS (Double Strength) 250 CAPSULES

He's only 4, but I'm trying to undo the years of excessive weight  Keeping a dog lean is going to make a huge difference!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I have had wonderful success with Duralactin as a supplement for my seniors. Since I am giving it to my personal dogs and two senior rescues, I switch from the canine version (Duralactin Canine) to the horse version (Duralactin Equine). They both come in a vanilla powder and the dogs do very well on this. A quick Google search will show you all sorts of places to purchas it from.


----------



## Zora (Apr 27, 2011)

thank you every one for your input. my girl is 6mos old and has UAP, so the vet advised supplements and keeping her lean. I did just get Cosequin (ouch that was rediculously expensive!) before reading posts.... I will look into suggested brands though, and most likely swith her when the bottle is gone.

thanks again!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Zora said:


> I did just get Cosequin


Your response just reminded me of this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/senior-dog/149321-dasuquin-vs-springtime-supplements.html


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I use Monica Segals joint complex,

Joint Complex · 1000 mg

I have also had good results with glycoflex 3.

I would shy away from human joint supplements as many of them are enteric coated and do not digest well in the shorter canine digestive tract. My mom takes human joint supplements and tried the puritan pride brand with very poor results, said all her joint ached again. When she switched back to osteobiflex she felt so much better and no aching joint.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm crazy about vetflex
Vetflex.com

It's done wonders for my female with arthritis in her elbows. 

I highly recommend it!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BowWowMeow said:


> In addition to a gluc/chondroiton/msm supplement and fish oil you should also have her on Ester C. I recommend 2000mg/day and you want to work up to that gradually. Rafi actually gets a total of 2700mg of C per day and it makes a huge difference for his joints.


I like Nupro Silver because it has glucos/condroit/msm/ester-c, and all you need to add is the fish oil.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

natalie559 said:


> I use Monica Segals joint complex,
> 
> Joint Complex · 1000 mg
> 
> ...


Interesting. Would glucosamine have an enteric coating? 
I've been using Puritan's Pride Glucosamine for years for my dog, hope I haven't been wasting my money...


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Interesting. Would glucosamine have an enteric coating?
> I've been using Puritan's Pride Glucosamine for years for my dog, hope I haven't been wasting my money...


I use Puritans Pride also, the rapid release capsules for both me & my dogs. I can say when I was having issues with my knee, I did begin to feel better. I haven't been taking them for a while, I should start again...the dogs get thiers everyday though. I don't think they can say that it helps for sure but they can say it doesn't hurt.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Emoore said:


> I like Nupro Silver because it has glucos/condroit/msm/ester-c, and all you need to add is the fish oil.


It looks like the Nupro Joint Support has 300mg Ester C. The therapeutic dosage is much higher. Longevity and Joint Health both have C in them but I add 2000mg Ester C so that Rafi ends up getting close to 3000mg/day. That really helps his joints.

I do know lots of people use Nupro and really like it. I have used the regular one (gold?) for Rafi when he needs an immune boost.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Interesting. Would glucosamine have an enteric coating?
> I've been using Puritan's Pride Glucosamine for years for my dog, hope I haven't been wasting my money...





kiya said:


> I use Puritans Pride also, the rapid release capsules for both me & my dogs.


Most human caplets are coated as it makes them easier to swallow. If you are unsure of a particular brand it is best to email or call the manufacturer. For my dogs with constant joint issues I am not willing to take the chance of the caplets not digesting properly as they really need it. I've read from others that they grind caplets like this to avoid the digestion issues. Kiya uses the capsules so those may be different as far as helping the issues and the digestion. I think my mom used the joint soother caplets from PP- just found it interesting to hear a human comparison since dogs can't talk.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

natalie559 said:


> For my dogs with constant joint issues I am not willing to take the chance of the *caplets not digesting properly* as they really need it.


Years ago, I don't remember the details but there was a story about how a lot of the vitamins we take just don't disolve or breakdown and actually built up inside the body. 
Since then I prefer to take chewables something that does disolve. I am sure the same applies for our dogs.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

natalie559 said:


> Most human caplets are coated as it makes them easier to swallow. If you are unsure of a particular brand it is best to email or call the manufacturer. For my dogs with constant joint issues I am not willing to take the chance of the caplets not digesting properly as they really need it. I've read from others that they grind caplets like this to avoid the digestion issues. Kiya uses the capsules so those may be different as far as helping the issues and the digestion. I think my mom used the joint soother caplets from PP- just found it interesting to hear a human comparison since dogs can't talk.


Now that I think about it, we have the rapid release capsules too. I'll make sure to buy those again.
The Ester-C I bought doesn't appear to be coated with anything.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I use NutraVet for my three. It has Glu, Condrot and MSM (theres no way I'm going to spell this stuff without having first written it down). I also give them Fish Oil tablets and am looking at adding other things to this routine now. I'm trying to learn more about probiotics and anything I can give them that might help.


----------

